# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  SNOX AGV solutions, Grenzebach Maschinenbau GmbH, Hamlar, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Grenzebach Maschinenbau grop, SNOX

Home page - grenzebach.com/products-markets/intralogistics

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Smart AGVs for the Audi A8 production

Published on May 7, 2019




> The manufacturing of the new Audi A8 in Neckarsulm follows the principles of the smart factory. The core piece for the intelligent process network consists of 30 Automated Guided Vehicles (AGVs), type L1200S. They are integrated into the smart factory using the Fleet Manager and their main task is the timely supply of custom-fit components to the manufacturing islands. The integration of the L1200S happened during the current model change on double shift operation.

----------

